# PC software based EQ solutions for the sub channel?



## Mr. Neverbicker (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm using an 8-channel sound card, the Asus Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe. It includes enough EQ bands to get a flat curve down to the mid bass, but not enough for fine low sub frequency adjustment.

I'm considering the DSP1124P and miniDSP devices for the sub cahnnel, but really prefer to keep all adjustments before the preamp outputs, and fewer components would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try these threads: Software Equalisers, Using convolver universally in HTPC.


----------



## Mr. Neverbicker (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, lots of info to revew. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Go download J River Media Player v16 right now.
It does incredible stuff for sub eq and much more in its native DSP section.


----------



## Mr. Neverbicker (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. I saw that before, but I need something that processes at a lower level; for all media players, especially PowerDVD and Blu-Ray movies.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I see, I have Jriver playing those files now and I own Power dvd as well but it would be nice if they adapted their DSP a bit. 
To add Blueray playback to jriver google *ArcSoft Audio Decoder HD* for audio and *LAVCUVID-0.4* (Nvidia only) for bluray video and you can replace Power dvd. Let me know if you find a better way, must say I like jriver v16 enough to buy it at this point


----------



## Mr. Neverbicker (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like a a decent solution, however I need my HTPC to function like a receiver, in which not just sound from a single media player is calibrated, but all sound is calibrated, including sound input to the HTPC, such as through the HDMI audio input, mic input and line in for external media players, and also for online youtube videos, flash games, and installed PC games.

Still looking into the convolver solution.

Thanks.


----------

